# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Eryngium maritimum o cardo de mar.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, esta vez os presento Eryngium maritimum, las fotos están realizadas en Chipiona Cádiz, su habita son las dunas primarias y secundarias donde intervienen en la estabilización de los suelos.

También una de sus características son sus flores azul plateado aunque esta que presento esta pasada de su época de floración. 







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

